# free show tomorrow night in austin



## sharks77 (Jan 9, 2009)

lower class brats and a few others that i can't remember at the moment are doing a free show saturday night in the atx. at red 7 (7th and red river), starts at 9pm
free for 21+, $5 for minors
bitchen


----------

